# Whats everyone give out for treats?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We've done the fun sized candy bars for the past several years. We normally go through 5-600 a year. Picked up four big bags of kit kats today (168 bars for $20.00). Need to get the rest soon and check that off the list. might do glow sticks for the little ones too as I'm thinking a lot of them won't go throuh the haunt.:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I can't decide....I want to stick with one kind of candy bar and go with that.... Usually I have five or six kinds...but then one kid always asks for the kind he or she didn't get. Having one kind of treat kind of takes the "I wanted the other kind" whine out of Halloween night. The only wine I like is the Chard variety in a very cool Halloween glass.....


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

We are very fortunate with my profession to get access to several big vendors whom love to donate to our garage haunt. We gets Oreos snacks to full candy bars and even novelty candy to healthy snacks! Are snacks got so good that we moved them to the middle of the haunt and put the bucket on a table right in front of the drop panel! Hehe the TOTers get so scared we sometimes end up with more candy then we started with. 😱


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

niteprince said:


> Are snacks got so good that we moved them to the middle of the haunt and put the bucket on a table right in front of the drop panel! Hehe the TOTers get so scared we sometimes end up with more candy then we started with. &#55357;&#56881;


That's just mean and cruel!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I prefer to give assorted candies. Kids love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We go with mini candy bars and fun-sized packs of things like M&Ms, along with glow bracelets. I don't ask the kids what they want as far as the candy goes (beggars can't be choosers, you know:jol, but I do let them select the color of the bracelet until I run out of choices.

Our only requirement is that any candy we get has to be something we like since we typically have leftovers.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

We do a mix of fun sized candy with small toys from Oriental Trading Company (for kids with allergies/diabetes). I can't quite get myself to do the full teal pumpkin thing but I do like to provide candy alternatives.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Full sized Hershey bars this year.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I will be doing both the usual candy mix and I will have my Teal Pumpkin treats. I now have several friends who have kids with food allergies so I have joined the Teal Pumpkin Project and will have a separate cauldron with non-food treats just for them.


----------



## KreepyKents (Oct 11, 2015)

We give out full size chocolate bars to the first 100 kids than it's the usual halloween candy after that. We're planning for 400-500 this year.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well since this is my first year back after a couple of years off, I don't really know how much candy I'm going to need this year. I think it's going to be kind of quite this year just from the fact I haven't done Halloween.

I already have a couple of bags of mixed, which is what I usually do. I like the big bag varieties just because the cost is better. 100 counts or bigger, cause it makes no since to just to the small fun size bags. Cost is too much for what you get in quantity on those small bags.

I also add things like spider rings and things like that just in case they would want something besides candy!

*_


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Do most people give only 1 piece of candy? I use a mix a couple big bags of fun sized bars, with a couple big bags of the "Halloween" mix of the various traditional candies, plus some Oriental Trading toys. I put it all in a huge cauldron and mix it all together then give a handful to each kid.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^We start out giving two pieces plus a glow bracelet to each ToT. We typically get between 80-100 kids, and I always worry about running out, so passing treats out by the handful is not an option Once we get to around 9PM or so when the number of visitors drops, I often give out extra treats if we still have a lot left.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Fun size chocolate, lollipops, novelty candies, toys, all mixed together and everyone gets a small handful.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We start by giving out one bar per kid. We also ask adults in costume if they would like one as well. Many decline, but if they do, they get one. As RB said, once the numbers trail off we'll give each kid 2-3 bars. Invariably we have some left so those go in the freezer for yours truly to snack on later. Frozen kit kats are da bomb!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sis and I just got half of our candy today. The choclate candies are to be bought the day before halloween just so I won't be tempted to snack on them. 
I'm planning to give out 50 special treat bags for the first visitors. And regular candy to the rest.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm giving out these this year to everyone:







and to those that bring a food item for donation or give money they are getting a full sized Hershey bar.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

lindt chocolate... so lovely..


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

We get 20-30 kids and give out full size candy bars and let them grab a hand full of fun size candy too


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

lolly candy and hersey...


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

In past years, my wife would get full size bars at Costco but said this year that she feels that has been unappreciated overkill. So she got variety candy selections from a local supermarket. I'm slightly bummed because in the past I printed out stickers with our haunt logo using an Avery template and put one on every single piece of candy we planned on handing out. Made for a nice promotional addition to the production. 

Unfortunately, the candy in her supermarket haul is smaller than the Avery stickers (which are 1.25" by 4"), so I either have to skip stickers this time around or re-size the ones I have to a smaller Avery template (almost return address label size) to fit the relatively small stuff we will be giving out.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We are giving out the medium size candy bars, is that the fun size? We usually give out suckers or Smarties with them, but this year I spent more on the toys, so I cut back on the candy. We've run out of candy a couple of times, so now I buy 1,000 to 1,200. I used to give out little sacks, but that stopped when we went over 300. I usually give out something that lights up, but this year I went with a noise maker. That should drive the parents nuts.  And we have a basket of dogs treats that I take down to the sidewalk. I try not to encourage the dogs to come up by the kids. But some of their costumes are so cute.

Anyway, this is the toy we are giving out.

Tobar 00408 Groan Tube: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31LrID1PHtL

And this is our backup toy, still noisy. 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/glow-in-the-dark-lip-whistles-a2-12_3966.fltr?prodCatId=550202+1604


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We usually get 250-300 TOTs so I get my candy at Sam's (same as Costco). This is my breakdown:

Big candy bars (great costume)
Fun size candy bars
Glow bracelets
Licorice
Blo-pops
Halloween nail polish

I usually give out a big candy bar and a glow bracelet to the TOTers that have a good costume. Everyone usually gets the fun size, glowbracelet, blo-pop and licorice. The girls that have the fairy tale dresses or the moms made their costume get a bottle of nail polish (with parent's permission). They go nuts over the nail polish.


----------

